#ubuntu-website 2009-06-01
<SiDi> hi
<dns53> does this team manage mailing lists?
<SiDi> dns53, all lists, do you mean ?
<dns53> the loco list
<SiDi> I suppose it's newz2000 who manages the whole lists.ubuntu.com but i dont think he controls what happens in the lists themselves.
<mpt_> http://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu
<SiDi> wow
<SiDi> their engine isnt clever
<SiDi> uses my geographical location to sort the answers
<SiDi> instead of my locale
<knome> i learned that ubuntu is the magazine of finland-south africa club
<newz2000> wow, I like the mouse-over taht shows a summary of the contents of the target page
<mpt> Bing is quite sure that I'm in Australia -- I don't know how it got that idea
<knome> newz2000, i don't see that
<newz2000> knome: when you mouse over the results a line and dot show up on the right... if you mouse over it you see a summary of the page
<knome> no, i don't see a dot
<knome> oh right, now i do
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> subtle
<knome> the page looks totally different on epiphany and firefox
<knome> on epiphany, i have way more content
<knome> i wonder if it's because the locale is en only
<SiDi> heya newz2000
<newz2000> hey SiDi
<SiDi> mpt, i got an IP that isnt linked to my country too when i'm in france :] Stupid people make stupid search engines :]
<SiDi> newz2000, i wanted to ask you something about the wiki themes
<SiDi> is it possible to have one for xubuntu ? :D
<newz2000> SiDi: I'd rather not
<newz2000> as a matter of fact there has been recent talk to remove kubuntu's theme
<newz2000> don't think it will happen, but the prob is
<mpt> knome, weird, I have the opposite issue -- it's far more interesting in Firefox
<newz2000> that google shows some results illogically as being part of the kubuntu wiki and others as being part of ubuntu wiki
<SiDi> newz2000, aw
<SiDi> newz2000, the only point of that would be to change brown to blue though
<SiDi> we use a custom menu for xubuntu pages, its blueish, and that's just not sexy :D
<newz2000> well, there's also the need for a separate domain
<newz2000> SiDi: if adding some styles to the ubuntu theme could make your pages more attractive I'd support that
<newz2000> non-intrusive styles that only affect certain pages for example
<SiDi> is it possible to change the aspect of the page with code inside our wiki pages ?
<mpt> SiDi, https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2009-March/000620.html
<SiDi> the best for us would be to have a page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Toolbox/Menu that changes the rest too
<newz2000> SiDi: can you add a class attribute to your menu? If so then we could add necessary styles to the main style sheet
<SiDi> our "wiki" consists of the childs of wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu btw :p
<mpt> newz2000, would you do that server-side, or only for browsers that support the :has-child() selector? :-)
<SiDi> knome, ping
<newz2000> neither, I'm thinking of styling only specific elements of the page that have pre-defined classes on them
<newz2000> like the menu
<SiDi> newz2000, isnt there a way to specify a different CSS for a part of the wiki ?
<newz2000> SiDi: I don't know for sure but if you want to propose a solution I'll consider it. We're using moin 1.6 series.
<knome> SiDi, pong
<SiDi> knome, newz2000 asked if we could add a class to our menu :P
<SiDi> http://moinmo.in/FeatureRequests/ThemeCssPerPage
<SiDi> is it normal i dont understand anything ?
<newz2000> those are theoretical solutions as far as I can tell... I'm not too comfortable with it since some browsers (ahem) let you embed scripts in stylesheets
<newz2000> I'm adamantly opposed to any feature that lets people use our wiki tool to hack into the computers who happen to visit our site with IE.
<newz2000> ...wiki as a tool...
<newz2000> :-D
<SiDi> newz2000, heheh :D
<SiDi> newz2000, think about how we'd protect our precious knowledge from the microsoft marketing department
<newz2000> Though that would be a clever trick if we could automatically install Ubuntu on the computers of anyone using IE
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> with wubi
<SiDi> hm... i shall write the first ubuntu-installing virus :]
<SiDi> i must find their wiki
<SiDi> their irc *
<SiDi> this stuff is too confusing
<SiDi> newz2000, http://paste.ubuntu.com/185944/
<SiDi> Do you understand what he means ? :D
<SiDi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/120415/ <- he told me we could execute arbitrary code depending on what's in the "request" param
<newz2000> SiDi: yes, I know what he means
<SiDi> That's dirty, right ? :P
<newz2000> well, it can be done elegantly, but it would require major revision to the theme
<newz2000> think simpler, I'll bet you can come up with something that will work nicely
<SiDi> i dont even know if we can put CSS inside the wiki pages :x
<newz2000> you can definitely use style rules
<newz2000> I thin css classes work also
<newz2000> think
<SiDi> Do you know the syntax for the style rules inside a wiki page ?
<newz2000> I've seen it used on tables...
<newz2000> SiDi: see the first few lines of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=raw
<SiDi> Per line isnt affordable unfortunately ^^
<SiDi> What i actually want is that all the pages below Xubuntu/ automatically get a style applied, and the worse thing to do when creating a page would be copy pasting a block of wikitext or including it as we currently include our menu
<newz2000> I'd suggest against trying to make a drastic change to the site this way, I'm referring to making your menu look good with the stock ubuntu theme
<SiDi> well, at worse that's ok, we'll survive ^^
<SiDi> its just about marketing :P
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-02
<knome> SiDi, you are free to add the class.
<SiDi> knome, but its useless ? :P
<knome> for now we have no use for it. but i think we need to do a redsign on the wiki templates as well
<SiDi> knome, i just want the wikipages to be blue
<SiDi> without work in the said pages
<knome> heh
<knome> everything is ok for me
<ryanakca> newz2000: Do you think kubuntu.org will be able to be ported to Drupal 6.x eventually, or will we be forever on 5.6?
<newz2000> ryanakca: it will be ported
<ryanakca> newz2000: Should I start porting the theme or will it by a while down the road?
<newz2000> ryanakca: hey, sorry for the delay...
<newz2000> if you port the theme that will get us 90% ready
<ryanakca> newz2000: Then I just need to start the long process of prodding the sysadmins?
<newz2000> no, then we'll test a migration on a canonical test server
<newz2000> once that's done the sysadmin part will be easy since we've already done this for ubuntu.com
<savvas> hi guys, can you make paste.ubuntu.com to wrap up the lines?
<savvas> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/186961/ is out of the brown paste box boundaries
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-03
<knome> it would need to be optional to wrap the lines
<knome> because sometimes you need non-wrapping lines even if they are long
<newz2000> hey thorwil, ken told me about the problem you reported with a long wiki page...
<newz2000> when you have a moment, can you give me any more detail? I'm not finding much
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-04
<jpds> newz2000: ping.
<newz2000> hey jpds
 * jpds -> /msg
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-05
<MTecknology> yup, ttyl
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-07
<MTecknology> newz2000: you around?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-08
<ofirk> hello Matthew
<ofirk> how are you?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-09
<cjohnston> mdke: I need to try to talk to you at some point very soon please
<jpds> cjohnston: Off to London, old chap?
<cjohnston> London?
<cjohnston> You paying?
<jpds> Oh, I thought you were going to actually 'talk'. ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<jpds> Actually, 'tis midnight over here.
<cjohnston> ya... its always really hard for me to talk to him
<cjohnston> mdke: ping
<mdke> cjohnston: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, what's up?
<cjohnston> not too much
<cjohnston> ouch... new bug
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/community  Project Teams points to an invalid wiki page
<daker> hey stas
<daker> wassup!!
<stas> daker: hi, good, what about you?
<daker> good thanks :)
<stas> daker: you're the guy from ubuntu-manual team, right?
<newz2000> cjohnston: do you know who's in charge of hall of fame?
<cjohnston> newz2000.. I actually just talked to jcastro about it three minutes ago..
<cjohnston> I think Daniel initially set it up
<daker> stas, yes
<newz2000> cjohnston: I've uploaded the files for the maintainer to grab, who should I assign this to so they can fix it?
<stas> oh, good, just wanted to be sure (new people :)
<cjohnston> umm...
<newz2000> I can ask jorge if you don't know
<cjohnston> I'm asking him now
<cjohnston> Daniel for nwo
<cjohnston> nwo
<cjohnston> nwo
<cjohnston> now
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> that was har
<cjohnston> hard
<newz2000> Daniel, the guy on Jorge's team at Canonical?
<cjohnston> yes
<newz2000> ok, got it
<cjohnston> dholbach
 * newz2000 crosses one more thing off of his list
<newz2000> Down to only four bugs assigned to me.
 * newz2000 goes to get a brownie
 * cjohnston notes he must go assigning more bugs
<newz2000> cjohnston: I have on my calendar content for the landing page… am I doing that or did someone else step up?
<cjohnston> I have someone working on it..
<cjohnston> When I get something I will pass it on to you
<newz2000> ok, then I'll move on to closing more ubuntu-website bugs after I get my brownie
<cjohnston> hehe
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-10
<mhall119> is there no code available yet for the new website theme?
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around?
 * newz2000 might be around
<newz2000> what's up cjohnston
<cjohnston> can i talk you into looking at bug 585940 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 31) (heat: 159)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<newz2000> Ugh
<newz2000> I can assure you that the "not recommended" is perfectly valid, but I'll get some others to weigh in.
<cjohnston> well.. at uds it was mentioned that the next lts will hopefully only come in a 64 bit
<cjohnston> and why is it not recommended
<cjohnston> other than a few minor issues, there is nothing better about 32
<newz2000> well, from my pesonal experience with 9.10
<newz2000> flash and firefox both were relatively screwed up
<newz2000> I've heard from others that some drivers don't work with 64b as well, but that's 2nd hand
<cjohnston> flash still has an issue.. but easy work around..
<cjohnston> i run only 64bit
 * newz2000 notes that he did not choose the wording here
<cjohnston> no issues with ff
<cjohnston> i know
<newz2000> There's also the issue that if a person chooses 32b and is on 64b hardware things work, but the opposite is not true
<cjohnston> that doesnt mean it should say not recommended.. maybe a better thing to solve that would be a link to educate which to choose
<newz2000> I wonder if there's a way to detect with Javascript
<newz2000> What would be cool is if you could switch from 32b to 64b relatively painlessly
<cjohnston> you mean prior to install or on the site?
<newz2000> during / after install
<cjohnston> id be interested in knowing how many computers are still 32bit
<cjohnston> i have 1 of 6
<cjohnston> theres not enough cd space for during
<newz2000> Tiger direct and Best Buy still sell 32b machines
<cjohnston> you want me to write a post saying its being researched?
<cjohnston> wow
<cjohnston> damn
<newz2000> (Pentium Dual Core (as in, not core 2 duo or core duo))
<cjohnston> and maybe some of the reasons you mentioned?
<cjohnston> damn
<newz2000> sure
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> newz2000: comment made...
<daker> bug 592429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 592429 in ubuntu-website "Optimise Ubuntu.com homepage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592429
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-11
<MTecknology> How is the Ubuntu website setup to be multilingual? Were any custom modules used?
<jcastro> hi! We have a small request to add to planet
<jcastro> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<jcastro> we would like to add this slider to the top to give vidibility to the patch review team
<jcastro> similar to what GNOME did: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1187037/planet-ruler.png
<knome> hey jorge :)
<newz2000> I just sent an email to the list about the theme. I think it's time to start working on the individual app themes.
<newz2000> stas: you ready?
<stas> newz2000: great news
<stas> yep, I can start working on sunday, got an exam these days if its ok
<newz2000> stas: you're taking summer classes and doing soc?
<stas> nope, our university if fsck'd up the exams session will be over in a couple of weeks
<stas> 2-3
<stas> and yes, now I'm soc-ing :)
<newz2000> Well, good luck, but I hope you don't need luck to do well. ;-)
<mhall119> hurray!
<mhall119> now I can start incorporating it into my Django apps
<newz2000> yes, go for it, I can't wait to see what you do
<newz2000> mhall119: would you please sahre your work centrally on launchpad so that others can use it?
<mhall119> newz2000: sure, it'll probably be in https://launchpad.net/classroom-scheduler to begin with
<stas> newz2000: thanks, I saw you're also busy these days :)
<mhall119> then into loco-directory
<newz2000> stas: I'll announce this formally on the mailing list (today probably) but I'm actually not going to be the webmaster for ubuntu.com any more
<newz2000> that job is changing and I'm more of a dev so I'm switching to the same team that does single sign on and shipit as a web developer
<newz2000> however, I'll still be working on ubuntu.com and a lot of the same stuff
<stas> newz2000: hmm dunno to celebrate for you or be sad, depends on who's going to take your place
<stas> you did a great job imho
<newz2000> Celebrate. I get to do the stuff I like (coding) and someone else gets to do the stuff I don't (fixing typos). ;-)
<stas> :D
<stas> ok so free beer than :)
<mhall119> SSO and shipit, are those django sites?
<newz2000> shipit is launchpad/zope based
<mhall119> ah, ok
<newz2000> I don't know much about the SSO.
<newz2000> I'll be more of a front-end developer. HTML, CSS, JS, Themes
<mhall119> okay, all the parts I don't like ;)
<newz2000> I think it's fun. :-)
<newz2000> Its a funny story, but I actually got my job at Canonical because of work I did withe themes as part of the Ubuntu community
<newz2000> so there you go, I hope you feel inspired now.
<stas> :)
<mhall119> I was inspired before
<mhall119> and I think a lot of people get hired by Canonical based on the work they did for the community
<mhall119> I won't lie, I put LoCo Directory on my resume when I appied
<newz2000> It's a good idea.
<mhall119> all the openings right now are launchpad/zope through
<newz2000> well, there will be a webmaster role opening up soon. ;-)
<mhall119> I'll keep my eye out for it
<newz2000> nothing would please me more than to help one of you to get accustomed to that job
<mhall119> though I'm really wanting to work on things like the Music Store
<newz2000> well...
<mhall119> the Django side of things
<newz2000> jpds was also hired from the community and he posts the jobs. So if you want early notice, get friendly with him. ;-)
<mhall119> heh, already have been, so I'll be sure to ask
<mhall119> I need to talk to him about doing a translations class for me anyway
<mhall119> wait, that's dpm, nevermind
<mhall119> too many short-nicks
<newz2000> ok, gotta run
<newz2000> good luck on the themeing
 * mhall119 is just waiting to see it land in the branch
<jpds> Hello.
<newz2000> hey jpds
 * newz2000 delayed ping
<newz2000> (just saying hi, no business to discuss)
<MTecknology> newz2000: pong
<newz2000> hey MTecknology
<MTecknology> newz2000: how's it going?
<newz2000> Good here, how are yo MTecknology?
<newz2000> you
<MTecknology> swamped but that's life - doing ok
<MTecknology> newz2000: I never noticed this - "Do not seek to follow in the footsteps of the wise. Seek what they sought." - I like it
<newz2000> I read it from my box of tea
<newz2000> ;-)
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> The kinda tea that makes you smart
<knome> congrats newz2000 :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-12
<Turl> hi newz2000
<Turl> newz2000: hi
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-13
<mhall119> just pushed a Django template based on the new theme, proposed for merging into lp:~kuzeko/ubuntu-website/light-base-theme
<mhall119> Here's how it looks so far: http://img822.imageshack.us/f/classroomtheme.png/
<cjohnston> mhall119: i cant merge into that branch
<mhall119> I know, I'm not sure why the review was assigned to you
<mhall119> there isn't anything in the ubunt-website/light-base-theme branch at the moment
<mhall119> you might just need to copy what's in my branch into that one
<cjohnston> k
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-06
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<nigelb> morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning YoBoY :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: Did you have a good weekend?
<YoBoY> yes, saturday I was at the Fedora 15 release party, folowed by a geek nic, and yesterday I wrote the rules and bases for our loco/langage team new web design :D
<YoBoY> and you ?
<nigelb> I had a bad weekend, work..
<YoBoY> i have some week ends like that sometimes
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, so I marked a few of the summit bugs as bitesize for any new contributor who's interested.
<nigelb> I'll blog about it later today for more attentino.
<nigelb> *attention
<mhall119> nigelb: +1 awesome work you've been doing
<cjohnston> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> cjohnston: I saw you made an 'oneiric' series for LD
<mhall119> is that going to be out development focus for major features this cycle?
<mhall119> or did you want to make a 0.4 branch line?
<nigelb> mhall119: Ok, so remember the bug about having summit pop notification when somethign changes?
<nigelb> The only way I see us doing that is if (a) we remove render.py (b) summit has an API which will be polled by JS on that page and the JS displays that pop up/notification.
<nigelb> That's a huge set of changes, I'm not sure if we can get it done by uds-p
<cjohnston> mhall119: that was to make it work with status... so pretty much just for the stuff we have on the bp
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay, so where do you want major changes being made?
<cjohnston> mhall119: we can leave as is, or create a new branch.. whatever you guys want
<cjohnston> I didn't create branches or anything.. I just made the series
<cjohnston> and its the same on summit as well
<cjohnston> My test is Thursday night.. hopefully friday I can do a little work
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 ^
 * nigelb hugs cjohnston
<nigelb> cjohnston: All the best!
<nigelb> jledbetter: Erm, I meant to ping you here :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: status only checks blueprints right?
<cjohnston> and bugs linked to the blueprints
<cjohnston> which is creating a few issues that we need to figure out
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: did we ever get a weekly IRC meeting setup?
<cjohnston> need some way to determine if the work item and the bug are the same and only display it once
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<nigelb> mhall119: Not yet, I'll get it up this week.
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> friday wouuuuuuld be it for me this week
<mhall119> that way we can get the technical stuff out of the way before or after the call with jono
<cjohnston> I'm off. If you need to get ahold of me, and know how.. Well...
<mhall119> start a fire?
<cjohnston> I'm off till saturday
<nigelb> mhall119++ haha, start a fire
<jledbetter> nigelb, Ok, it'll be a little while but sure. Definitely rusty with launchpad/bzr :)
<nigelb> jledbetter: Just ask, we're all here to help :)
<jledbetter> nigelb, Aye aye, cap'n
<nigelb> jledbetter: I realized today I fixed a bunch of bitesized ones already.
<jledbetter> nigelb, Oh... so you told us there were some then snatched them for yourself! I see how it is ;)
<nigelb> jledbetter: I snatched them before I thought of bitesize. Then I stopped and started tagging :D
<jledbetter> nigelb, It takes a lot of restraint to not do a bunch of bitesized bugs on Lernanta too. Some are so simple to fix but that's the point, right? Get new blood in on the easy stuff.
<nigelb> jledbetter: heh, totally.  I'll wait for 3 months or JFDI :)
<jledbetter> nigelb, 3 months is the cutoff? Hm. Longer than I give ;)
<nigelb> jledbetter: well, with summit, we have certain freedom.  It needs to be fixed before UDS is all :)
<jledbetter> nigelb, True.
<jledbetter> nigelb, Is this the official channel or is it the local community one? Lots of LD dev talk would happen there
<nigelb> jledbetter: summit's like the site that everyone forgets till the week before UDS and during UDS :p
<nigelb> jledbetter: We've made this the official channel for all webdev projects
<nigelb> *community webdev
<jledbetter> Awesome. Makes more sense than doing all the dev talk in there :) I left it a while ago when I last pruned.
<nigelb> daker_: ping
<cjohnston> So I guess we really need to look at caching LTP
<YoBoY> +42
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah
<daker> just filled bug #793739
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793739 in hall-of-fame "HOF doesn't work with django 1.1.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793739
<mhall119> daker: we're going to push to move to 1.3 for community web projects
<daker> why ?
<mhall119> because it's better than 1.1.1
<mhall119> also we're going to push for South 0.7
<daker> i know it's better, the servers will be upgraded to 1.3 or what ?
<mhall119> yeah, we've already talked to IS about getting them to install it from a PPA
<daker> oh good :D
<daker> so i'll mark it invalid bug 793739
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793739 in hall-of-fame "HOF doesn't work with django 1.1.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793739
 * cjohnston thinks mhall119 should see about making that happen. ;-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: we should probably ask if HOF can go on cranberry as well.. that way they all have the same requirements
 * cjohnston gone
<mhall119> cjohnston: good idea
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-07
<cjohnston> daker_: et al my comment on bug 793739
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793739 in hall-of-fame "HOF doesn't work with django 1.1.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793739
<daker> cjohnston, ok
<nigelb> daker: did you get the ical working on summit?
<daker> which ical ?
<daker> i was working on the color field
<nigelb> daker: yeah, that needed the ical right?
<nigelb> well, eventually.
<nigelb> I thought you said you were getting an error from the summit ical
<daker> nigelb, ah no that's on LD bug #742126
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 742126 in dateutil "_thread not available on Python 2.6 (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742126
<nigelb> daker: ahh, ignore me then ;)
<daker> skype down again
<Ronnie> ping cjohnston, mhall119
<mhall119> pong Ronnie
<Ronnie> is it already clear which items we want to display on the home page?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'd say 80%
<Ronnie> i have not very much time to sort it out and find the info. All the time i have i will spend on designing itself
<mhall119> Ronnie: will you be around for tomorrow's call?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'd say that if you can even just get the layout done, nevermind the content, then the rest of us will be able to fill it in
<Ronnie> i guess not. maybe on thursday
<mhall119> sorry, call is next wednesday, not tomorrow
<Ronnie> the layout depends very on the content
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: daker: do you guys have a few minutes to get Ronnie our input?
<Ronnie> mhall119: next call is 15 june, if im right, not tomorrow
<mhall119> Ronnie: that's right, I was thinking it was weekly
<Ronnie> next wednesday is still free
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I assume we're still using http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5763041728_9d776baccd_o.jpg as our starting point
<nigelb> mhall119: Are we starting with just 25 selected feeds?
<mhall119> at this point, I'd say the blog feed, upcoming events and twitter feed are correct
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't know how many we'll have to start, Jono and the LC will manage that
<Ronnie> i think, the upcoming events part is too small
<mhall119> Ronnie: if we just list global events I think we can get it in
<Ronnie> if it is global events, its good
<mhall119> maybe to 60% width on the blogs and 40% on the events and twitter?
<mhall119> that would give more room
<Ronnie> i think 70/30 will be good enough
<mhall119> I'd like to split the "Slider Images" part into rotating images and a google map of upcoming events
<mhall119> again, 60/40 or 70/30 split on that
<Ronnie> i think it will look messy if the slider image part is splitted
<mhall119> I'm unsure of the 4 bottons + text in between, I think the buttons should be secondary nav links
<mhall119> those don't really seem "tab-worthy" to me, since they'll never change
<mhall119> Ronnie: any idea where we can cleanly integreate a map of upcoming events?  I would really like to see that on the homepage
<mhall119> maybe above the Upcoming Events box?
<Ronnie> i think the map should at least span half the content-page
<mhall119> hmmm, that doesn't give us anywhere to put it, really
<mhall119> why so large?
<mhall119> it can be a non-interactive image that just links to the /events/ page
<Ronnie> its hard to find places on a small map. i dont like small maps
<mhall119> I just want something that, at a glance, will tell visitors "Oh look, there are events coming up all over the world"
<mhall119> it doesn't have to immediately tell them if there's one close by
<Ronnie> im thinking about a tab system, fo rthe large part of the page (tabs: blogs, map, feeds ... )
<mhall119> hmmm, that adds extra steps to see that information, which will mean it won't be seen as often
<Ronnie> true
<mhall119> I'd rather the homepage serve up teasers of information, with links to pages that have the rest
<mhall119> for example, the feed might only show 3 or 5 entries on the homepage, but have a link to another page with the last 50 or so
<Ronnie> we should also watch for 'too long' blog feeds. we need to truncate these
<mhall119> they're already being truncated, I'm not storing the entire content
<mhall119> we'll link to the source for that
<Ronnie> great
<Ronnie> do you also filter out the images?
<mhall119> yeah, I'm stripping out all html tags
<Ronnie> good
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: Could I mark you both as contact along with me for folks wanting to help with summit?
<mhall119> nope, just you
<mhall119> :P
<cjohnston> +1 for mhall119's comment
<nigelb> mhall119: err, seriously?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> list us
<nigelb> :)
<mhall119> 2nd and 3rd
<nigelb> HAHA
<mhall119> hey, it's your project now
<mhall119> it's like a curse, it's yours until you fine someone else to trick into taking over
<cjohnston> hahah
<cjohnston> mhall119: how did we pull that one off
<cjohnston> wtf.. instructor is sending me a .pub file
<Guest33238> cjohnston: publisher file?
<Guest33238> that's weird.
<cjohnston> ya
<Guest33238> gimp might be able to open it (if you're lucky)
<cjohnston> nope
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: http://nigelb.me/ubuntu/2011/06/08/new-domain-and-summit.html
<cjohnston> nigelb: clearly you didnt follow all of my tutorials :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston: heh, I skipped a bunch ;)
<cjohnston> i kinda wish i was still running nginx
<YoBoY> cjohnston: do you want an online converter for your .pub file ? ^^
<cjohnston> I found one already.. Thanks YoBoY.. worst part of it all.. it provided me with nothing
<cjohnston> (the file, not the converter)
<Pendulum> nigelb: no, just needed to know where I needed to be :)
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> ok, so bug 668555 is probably the easiest bug to start with.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668555 in summit "add blueprint url to ical feed (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668555
<Pendulum> *nods*
<nigelb> Do you have bzr installed?
<Pendulum> yes
<cjohnston> do i see a new contributor?
<Pendulum> maybe....
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^ ;)
<cjohnston> pen.. just a warning.. nigelb isnt happy that he was elected project lead.. so he may try to push that job to you :-P
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> cjohnston: no way he can push it, I'm too new and don't know enough :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: so, you can branch the summit trunk with "bzr branch lp:summit"
<cjohnston> this is nigelb we are talking about though
<Pendulum> plus I want something that gets me hacking experience, not project management. I have enough project management experience as is
<Pendulum> nigelb: done
<cjohnston> well.. in this case, project management == lead hacker ;-)
<Pendulum> yeah, totally not qualified for that :-)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> all you have to do is hack on production like our current project lead and you will be fine!
<Pendulum> as I said to nigelb in PM, the point in my doing this is that I am useless at learning things through tutorials and just need to jump in and learn by osmosis
<cjohnston> thats how i learn
<nigelb> Pendulum: okay, so there is an install file, set up everything until the end of "To run summit:"
<nigelb> Pendulum: let me know if you run into any trouble with those steps
<Pendulum> but it is warning to the rest of you that I am very beginner at all of this
<cjohnston> Pendulum: mhall119 had to walk me step by step to get started
<nigelb> mhall119: for the blueprint url, should we be using a custom X-BLUEPRINT field?
<Pendulum> sorry, that was a 'Pen does something stupid and has to restart so she can get her mouse back' thing
 * Pendulum finds bugs in the set-up instructions ;-)
<mhall119> nigelb: in ical?
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> for what reason?
<nigelb> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/668555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668555 in summit "add blueprint url to ical feed (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I think summit would benefit more from a JSON API than cramming everything into an ical
<nigelb> mhall119: hrm, so you're voting that one off the ical?
<nigelb> mhall119: (can you comment on the bug? :-))
<mhall119> that's my opinion, unless dan has a good reason
<mhall119> done
<nigelb> ok, I'll tackle bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/793018 with Pendulum then
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793018 in summit "Pull the summary from the launchpad blueprint and push it out via the iCal to Guidebook (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<daker> nigelb, is that the bug 793019 report  for the color field ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793019 in summit " Make the colors for the track a database field instead of in the css (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793019
<nigelb> daker: yes
<daker> ok
<Pendulum> nigelb: I think we can probably move back here unless you're worried about confusing other people :)
<nigelb> right
<Pendulum> I'm done with stupid questions for now ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> or at least the ones that are so stupid I don't want them in a channel :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: okay, we'll first fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/665589.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 665589 in summit "Importing blueprints unreliable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigelb> This is probably the easiest bug ever :)
<Pendulum> ok
<daker> nigelb, this the error i am getting when i add the color field http://paste.ubuntu.com/621201/
<nigelb> there's a line in the schedule/models.py/summitmodel.py where we use urllib to get data from launchpad.  Occasionally, it times out becuause of a 502 error.
<nigelb> So we'll use try, except and catch the error from urllib2
<nigelb> daker: do you have data from uds-o in summit?
<Pendulum> ok
<nigelb> Pendulum: take a moment to read the bug and figure out if you can find the line which needs fixing :)
<daker> nigelb, no
<nigelb> daker: scroll through your meeting table and see if any of the fields have a . in the name,
<nigelb> daker: that's the error i had.
<daker> ok
<daker> nigelb, if we reached the num of RETRIES what and it didn't respond what the function should do ?
<daker> -what
<nigelb> daker: which function?
<daker> update_from_launchpad
<nigelb> daker: that's run manually
<nigelb> so if we try and it doesn't work, we'll just fail gracefully
<nigelb> instead of a 2 page traceback.
<nigelb> s/run manually/run from terminal
<Pendulum> nigelb: do you mean in schedule/models/summitmodel.py ?
<nigelb> Pendulum: Yes
<daker> Pendulum, nigelb http://paste.ubuntu.com/621210/
<nigelb> daker: Thanks
<daker__> sorry
<daker> nigelb http://paste.ubuntu.com/621210/ what do you think ?
<nigelb> daker: i got that earlier too.  That's perfect.
<daker> Pendulum, do you want to implement it ?
<Pendulum> daker: I'm working in PM with nigelb to actually write the code myself so I understand what I'm doing :)
<daker> ok
<Pendulum> (yes, I know duplicating work, but this is how I learn. I've not actually looked at your paste :) )
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: et al, bp in ical is so that people on their phones or whatever can have easy access to get to the bp.. and i think it might have had to do with what Dan was trying to do last UDS mhall119
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston any idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/621247/ ?
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-08
<mhall119> cjohnston: no calendar program on your mobile is going to make the value if X-Blueprint readily accessible
<mhall119> daker_: not at a quick glance, no
<mhall119> the decorator unfortunately muddles the traceback
<cjohnston> mhall119: since guidebook doesnt use json
<mhall119> guidebook won't use X-Blueprint either will it?
<cjohnston> I think it could be made to?
<mhall119> maybe, would blueprints be useful on a phone though?
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> make a hold tag and hold it?
<cjohnston> off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: Welcome to our latest summit contributor \m/ https://code.launchpad.net/~pendulum/summit/665589-launchpad-request-retries
<mhall119> yay!
<mhall119> Pendulum++
<Pendulum> we'll see how y'all feel about it in a month when I still don't know what I'm doing :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: we've all been there :-)
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm voting that we get joey to organize a summit hackathon and get james_w and salgado to review all the summit merges :P
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure nigelb is still winging it
<nigelb> mhall119: winging?
<mhall119> improv
<mhall119> playing by ear
<mhall119> making it up as you go
<mhall119> mucking around in production just to see what breaks
<nigelb> oh, haha :p
<nigelb> No, I have my own set up which plays with my own launchpad.
<nigelb> So its awesome ;)
<mhall119> nice
<nigelb> I can do anything on the sprint and get feedback immediately
<mhall119> nigelb: do you think the linaro guys are familiar enough with the summit codebase to be doing code reviews?
<nigelb> mhall119: I think james_w is. But if you insist, you can do them all yourself.
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you tell him about what you found last night?
<nigelb> mhall119: Right now, the merges are getting stale.
<nigelb> cjohnston: what?
<cjohnston> then dont make code that makes code change
<mhall119> nigelb: oh, there are *still* changes in production
<nigelb> mhall119: wtf.
<nigelb> Daviey: PING.
<nigelb> Daviey: ^^
<nigelb> Daviey: You said there aren't any more changes in production :/
<mhall119> bzr st shows something was changed
<nigelb> mhall119: lots of changes?
<mhall119> maybe it'http://paste.ubuntu.com/621728/
<Daviey> nigelb: o/
<nigelb> Daviey: :( More changes in production, that's not checked in :(
<Daviey> nigelb: that change was not there when i told you it was clean.
<Daviey> When i said, there is no diff in production, that was valid for that time - not forever in the future.
<nigelb> Daviey: oh, wait.  That change is now committed. I believe we can ignore.
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> :(
<Daviey> who commited that change nigelb ?
<mhall119> I see a similar but not exact change in the bzr history
<Daviey> Would like to get an idea of who edited it.
<nigelb> Daviey: I did. The edit was done by you on my suggestion. I remember sitting the back of the ballroom and doing that ;)
 * nigelb takes blame for this diff.
<mhall119> nigelb: check rev 111 of the summit trunk, that looks the closest, but it's not the same
<nigelb> mhall119: Remember you rejected one of my MPs?
<nigelb> mhall119: the last time you did code reviews, this was the change.
<mhall119> oh, so the code I rejected is already in production?
<mhall119> :(++
<nigelb> mhall119: no, I accidentally had that code in a unclean branch which you committed before reviewing that.
<nigelb> basically, its all goo
<nigelb> basically, its all good
<nigelb> The code is all committed now.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm still not seeing that exact change in the bzr tree...
<mhall119> so which is correct?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> I believe, yes
<Daviey> :o
<mhall119> that wasn't a yes or no question
<nigelb> oh right.
<nigelb> I believe the code committed is correct.
 * mhall119 needs more coffee for this
<nigelb> I can't get to my summit install to test and give you updated results.
 * nigelb is still at work.
<mhall119> okay, let me know for sure later, as we'll have to revert what's in production before we deploy in order to avoid a conflict
<nigelb> mhall119: okay, sure.
<nigelb> mhall119: are we doing something this weekend for summit?
<mhall119> drinking, it seems
<mhall119> btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/621734/ is going up somewhere
<nigelb> mhall119: I read that line without the "so" ;)
<nigelb> it read like a rhetoric question
<mhall119> oh, I see now
<mhall119> I no longer think you're totally insane then
<nigelb> I'm not sure I like the "totally" there ;)
<mhall119> well, you are still working on summit code, that can't be normal
<nigelb> heh
<daker> the invisible window sucks >:(
<cjohnston> +1 mhall119
<cjohnston> He's just working excuses to get out of it.. kinda like comitting to production
<mhall119> I told him the other day that the only way to get away from the curse of summit development was to trick somebody else into taking over, and he's already got Pendulum submitting patches
<sbc> does anyone know where I can download the theme for planet.ubuntu ? I can find the config file in LP, but not the templates.
<cjohnston> I don't think they are public
<cjohnston> I could be wrong tho
<sbc> Would there be a reason for not publishing them?
<daker> they are public
<daker> sbc, https://code.launchpad.net/~rhlee/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme2
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> sbc: what are you wanting to do with it?
<sbc> cjohnston: update the theme we use for the Danish planet.
<sbc> daker: Thanks!
<daker> yw
<cjohnston> mhall119: is the only reason that we havent asked for a Django and South update on cranberry because we had wanted to throw in the django-openid-auth at the same time?
<cjohnston> daker: bug 794756 please when you get a moment
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794756 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "Link in footer to report a bug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794756
<daker> sure
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, it's because it would affect all sites on cranberry, so we'll need to make sure they're all compatible, or use some method of isolating them
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> has anyone began checking into this that you are aware of?
<mhall119> either that or they'd have to setup a new server and move those sites over that are ready
<mhall119> not that I'm aware of, no
<cjohnston> what versions are we wanting to go to?
<cjohnston> it looks like natty is running 1.2.5-ubuntu1
<cjohnston> and 0.7-1
<mhall119> I guess we can go to 1.2.5
<mhall119> though we have packages for 1.3
<mhall119> so, what would be the rational for using 1.2.5?
<cjohnston> I'm +1 for going 1.3.. I was just thinking 1.2.5 already has packages.. but if 1.3 does, then I'm all for it
<mhall119> it has packages in a PPA
<mhall119> and I can setup LTP to use virtualenv for local development
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://pad.ubuntu.com/daY3vyyn3C
<mhall119> cjohnston: might be worth it to just ask the sysadmins first if it would be easier to get a new server for those sites we're upgrading
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-09
<Pendulum> mhall119: don't worry, I'm not taking over from him ;-)
<mhall119> Pendulum: that's what he said, about 1 week before he took it over from us
<mhall119> Pendulum: don't under-estimate your abilities
<mhall119> and, more importantly, don't udner-estimate how badly nigelb is going to want to get away from maintaining Summit
<Pendulum> mhall119: I have no energy for any new leadership positions any time soon. I have learned how to say no over time :P
<mhall119> Heh, nigelb didn't have a chance to say no, because we never asked ;)
<mhall119> during UDS, cjohnston and I were like "by the way, you're the new maintainer of summit.  Good luck"
<Pendulum> ouch
<mhall119> we only hurt the ones we love
<mhall119> because everyone else it smart enough to stay out of arm's reach
 * Pendulum starts backing away
<mhall119> lol
<pleia2> you forgot the part where nigelb was like "ok!"
<pleia2> I think he took on about 4 years of work this cycle :)
<mhall119> i don't recall him saying "ok"
<mhall119> I do recall him saying "no! no! no way! no!" on a couple of occasions though
<cjohnston> mhall119: how who would be the best way to do that?
<mhall119> best way to do what?
<cjohnston>  mhall119> cjohnston: might be worth it to just ask the sysadmins first if it would be easier to get a new server for those sites we're upgrading
<mhall119> ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<YoBoY>   /msg -bip backlog 1
<YoBoY> oups
<YoBoY> good morning
<mhall119> already? oy
<YoBoY> yes 6am...  need a big cup of cofee
<nigelb> mhall119: We could ask the sysadmins if they're okay with virtualenv.
<nigelb> mhall119: That would give us a way to isolate the different setups using different versions of django and south
<nigelb> pleia2: You know me too well :D
<mhall119> nigelb: you ask, I'm late for bed
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, I'll ask in -sysadmin how their feels towards virtualenv are :-)
<nigelb> mhall119: IS doesn't like virtualenv.
* newz2000 changed the topic of #ubuntu-website to: #ubuntu-website The Ubuntu Web Presence Team | Ubuntu Website Mailing List: http://goo.gl/PqlXc | More Info: http://goo.gl/8FjAQ | Community Web Projects Mailing List: http://goo.gl/M8Wqu | Community Web Projects on Launchpad: http://goo.gl/K3LOu
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> yay
 * newz2000 tries to remember how to de-op
<cjohnston> unop #ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> iirc
<newz2000> unop
<cjohnston> in a chanserv msg
<cjohnston> you rock.. mhall119 nigelb et al  /topic
<nigelb> w00t
 * nigelb hugs newz2000
<cjohnston> newz2000: nhandler is going to try to help us with the channel
<nhandler> cjohnston, newz2000: You guys should be all set. Feel free to remove some flags from UbuntuIrcCouncil if you want, but leaving them will make it easier for us to help you out in the future if necessary
<cjohnston> ty nhandler
<newz2000> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You are welcome
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-10
<cjohnston> james_w: bug #777171 when there was a '%' in I believe it was the spec url it broke tons o stuff
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777171 in summit "Percent signs in the wiki field break summit (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777171
<cjohnston> The URL was changed to make it work because it broke iirc a day or two befor
<cjohnston> ee uds
<cjohnston> mhall119: I just got that NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.decorators.inner' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found.  that someone was showing the other day
<cjohnston> YAY!!!!
<mhall119> do you have a traceback?
<cjohnston> wait what
<mhall119> for the NoReverseMatch
<cjohnston> DONE to INPROGRESS  == !FAIL
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623032/
<mhall119> something is calling reverse() on a view func, which is wrapped by that decorator
<mhall119> cjohnston: it should be in progress, since I haven't gotten the new package built and deployed to cranberry
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/782062-fix-naming/+merge/62044
<mhall119> cjohnston: see if you get it in 2.6
<cjohnston> thats the merge
<mhall119> that's the merge that causes the problem?
<cjohnston> I believe so
<mhall119> cjohnston: what page did yu get that error on?
<cjohnston> both admin and by date
<mhall119> any admin page?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> i reverted it out, stopped having it, and now have merged it back in with no problems so far
<cjohnston> although refresh that merge and look at my comment
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think we need to ask Daviey why they have this weird custom NameField anyway
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats the PPA with the django and south packages
<cjohnston> mhall119:  nigelb https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/topnav/+merge/64110
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> I wake up to see bunch of code reviews
<nigelb> Best day EVER.
<nigelb> cjohnston: the ++ characters are URL safe.
 * nigelb hugs james_w
<daker> cjohnston, yes that was me who reported that problem
<daker> good morning everyone
<Daviey> mhall119, uh?
<Daviey> mhall119, need more info :)
<nigelb> Daviey: heh
<daker> any simple tuto on how to configure mod_wsgi (apache & django) ?
<cjohnston> nigelb: are you happy? work was finally done.. thanks to james_w
<nigelb> cjohnston: Yup, thanks for landing those :)
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/irc-channels/+merge/63281 I'd rather this be fixed more better instead of hacked on later
<cjohnston> Nigel, try pulling up the All Sessions ical.. I got that reverse {} thing there again
<nigelb> cjohnston: I marked it as needs review myself.  Will do work on it tonight.
<nigelb> cjohnston: Do you have '.' in any of the session names in your db?
<nigelb> cjohnston: that's how I got that the last time
<cjohnston> possibly.. i imported from lp
<nigelb> cjohnston: then you do.
<nigelb> cjohnston: you need to install sqlite database browser and manually change them I guess
<nigelb> It took me 2 hours of debugging to figure out why that bit was failing :/
<cjohnston> nigelb: you good with https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/topnav
<nigelb> cjohnston: Aha, I wanted to you about that. Point me to the place where it actually needs fixing so I can figure out if its good?
<cjohnston> I have issues where it doesnt always show up correctly for me.. and I had to use it in status to get it to work
<nigelb> cjohnston: ok, which bit of status is fixed with this code then?
<nigelb> That way I can use firebug to remove that code and see it fail
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/2010-05-11/
<cjohnston> ouch.. that needs help
<cjohnston> ok.. maybe not
<cjohnston> it didnt load the css
<cjohnston> thats the mothership
<cjohnston> the 20px part
<nigelb> cjohnston: for summit, whether I add or remove the 20px, its not showing me any visible change.
<cjohnston> it shouldnt
<cjohnston> it *normally* works fine for me
<nigelb> cjohnston: er, basically, I'm trying to know what problem you fixed.
<cjohnston> but i get times where the header is misaligned
<nigelb> but that's probably because of something else right?
<nigelb> like the CSS not loading?
<nigelb> Also, you used px, I'd rather we used em, since lot of that code seems to be in em.
<cjohnston> I dont think so, because other than the header being misaligned it was fine.. I asked mhall119 what he thought it was, and that was his answer.
<nigelb> In that case, I'd rather have mhall119 +1-ing that.
<nigelb> I still don't know what you've fixed.
<cjohnston> ok.. im trying to get it to reproduce
<cjohnston> just defining the height of the white "mothership"
<nigelb> but the thing is, whether I put in or not, it works.
<nigelb> cjohnston: did we decide to hide the etherpad if the user wasn't logged in?
<cjohnston> I think it was only display the non-editable one
<Pendulum> win 31
<Pendulum> fail :(
<nigelb> cjohnston: Where you around when mhall119 and I were discussing tarmac?
<cjohnston> im gonna say np
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> why
<nigelb> cjohnston: Do you know what it does?
<cjohnston> no
<nigelb> cjohnston: Okay, so tarmac does code landing.  Once it has been approved (we can put workflows here - like two +1).  We can also get it to run tests before its run etc.  But essentially, this means once the code looks good, we can have tarmac land the changes
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> similar to lp
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> "Its like PQM but sucks less" - rockstar.
<nigelb> mhall119 and I were toying with the idea of running it on one of our machines and run every 1 hour.
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> I could do it on mine if needed.
<cjohnston> nigelb: you should fix my wireless stuff
<nigelb> cjohnston: wireless and I have issues :_)
<cjohnston> me too as of a couple days ago
<nigelb> cjohnston: Anyway, what are your thoughts on using tarmac?
<cjohnston> Sounds good to me.. Atleast check it out and see how it works
<cjohnston> see if we like it
<nigelb> okay. I'll poke at this tonight
<nigelb> this would get our work out faster.
<nigelb> vednis: Hi, I mailed you yesterday about help with getting a testing suite for summit.  Will you be having some free time to guide me on this?
<mhall119> nigelb: we use px instead of em because the topnav height is px limited
<cjohnston> mornin mhall119
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: I tried doing loaddata and it wanted fixtures
<cjohnston> I'm not really sure what that meant
<mhall119> rename the file to loco_directory.json
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> gotcha
<nigelb> mhall119: I was trying to figure out how that merge makes a difference.  I couldn't find any difference with it applied and without, that's why I was hesitant
<cjohnston> nigelb: Install instructions for loco-directory to install in a virtualenv is done correct?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I haven't looked at it yet. mhall119 did it.
<cjohnston> o
<mhall119> cjohnston: I wouldn't call it done, no, but there's some quick setup steps in the wiki
<nigelb> mhall119: could you link me to it?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development#Using%20Virtualenv
<nigelb> cjohnston: IMPROGRESS -> clearly you need a spelling lesson :P
<nigelb> mhall119: thanks
<cjohnston> I Wanted to see if my app would email me
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> nigelb: that means it's making improper progress
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> mhall119: How does writing it as a file inside the code base sound?
<nigelb> that way, we can point to people, bzr branch, and following instructions in $foo file.
 * nigelb hugs james_w again.
<nigelb> :-)
<mhall119> nigelb: I'd love to make it a bash script
<nigelb> mhall119: hrm, there are projects that do that. I'll poke around that idea later today.
<nigelb> mhall119: problem there is it might break workflow for those using virtualenvwrapper (like me)
<mhall119> we use Fabric in ISD, but I don't think we need to make that a dependency for LTP or Summit
<nigelb> neither do I.
<nigelb> I've seen the ISD fabric scripts
<mhall119> heh
<Daviey> mhall119: did you expand on what you wanted me for?
<mhall119> Daviey: I just wanted to know what the reason for having a custom NameField type in Summit was
<Daviey> mhall119: where?
<Daviey> (where in summit)
<mhall119> summitmodel.py Summit.name
<mhall119> meetingmodel.py Meeting.name
<mhall119> roommodel.py Room.name
<Daviey> mhall119: i'll have to check it out.. was it something i introduced?
<mhall119> I don't know, it's been there for a while, so might have been pre-you
<mhall119> but I figured you've been hacking on it longer than the rest of us, so you might know
<Daviey> currently tied up.. will look through it iab
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> Daviey: also, do you know any good resources for learning ensemble?
<Daviey> mhall119: currently no.. it's being documented at the moment.. but not quite devops friendly.
<Daviey> mhall119: have you read Clint's blog post?
<mhall119> nope
<Daviey> http://fewbar.com/2011/06/so-what-is-ensemble-anyway/
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> mhall119, any good/simple tuto on mod_wsgi and apache ?
<mhall119> hmmm, not really tutorials, just config option descriptions
<mhall119> I used those + existing configs as examples
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-table-style/+merge/56763
<cjohnston> We need to update the tables to follow the guidelines
<Ronnie> arent these like the guidelines
<Ronnie> i made them with the guidelines next to it
<daker> mhall119, any example of a working wsgi file and apache config ?
<cjohnston> The table headers should be #aea79f, text in the header should be ffffff
<mhall119> daker: I can get you one
<daker> thanks
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you make a comment to it, ill look another time to it
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> are there any diff viewers that are really easy to view side by side changes?
<cjohnston> between two different files, not two different revisions
<mhall119> nigelb or cjohnston: do you think you guys can help walk me through setting up launchpad on an ec2 instance at some point?
<nigelb> mhall119: any time.
<nigelb> mhall119: Its one script.  just run it and you're good to go.
<cjohnston> I don't know that I know how
<mhall119> cjohnston: I thought you set it up locally
<cjohnston> just to work on it, not run it
<mhall119> nigelb: you got one running in a VM didn't you?
<nigelb> mhall119: I run it on my machine normally.
<mhall119> good enough for me
<mhall119> I'm planning on making an ensemble setup that's summit+launchpad and one that's LTP+launchpad
<mhall119> running on ec2
<cjohnston> yippie
<mhall119> I wonder if I should add etherpad to the summit ensemble
<mhall119> nigelb: AlanBell: are there working etherpad packages now?
<cjohnston> nigelb: it sucks that 'pad' is so UDS.. would be nice if there were two i guess
<nigelb> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> in a ppa?
<nigelb> mhall119: yes
<nigelb> cjohnston: #blame AlanBell
<mhall119> okay, I'll get that info from you when I'm ready for it
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you can use `meld` to view side by side changes in 2 or 3 files
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you create a team pad, it has an admin.. do you have to be part of the team to work on them
<cjohnston> ty Ronnie
<nigelb> cjohnston: depends on the permission per pad.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<nigelb> cjohnston: By default I think its restricted only to team.  Can be changed per pad.
<nigelb> I don't about global though
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I have a bunch of the css already done that matches the guide from doing status.. I'm just moving that over for now.. since its already done.. plus i have a little insite to the new guidelines
<Ronnie> oh, are there coming any new guidelines
<cjohnston> yes
<Ronnie> cool
<cjohnston> Ronnie: thanks for meld.. very nice!
<Ronnie> yes, meld is really good
<cjohnston> Ronnie: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/tables
<mhall119> daker: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/wsgi/
<daker> thanks ツ
<mhall119> np, let me know if you have any questions
<daker> sure
<Ronnie> cjohnston: how are links being displayed in the tables?
<cjohnston> i dont understand
<Ronnie> <a href=""> what color do they have
<cjohnston> that hasnt changed
<Ronnie> an i also think its better to use tabel.basic (or something). not all tables are used as actual tables
<Ronnie> some are for layout, and does not need the lyout
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you think you would be able to send a copy of the new (not released) guidelines?
<cjohnston> I don't have it
<Ronnie> oke
<cjohnston> All I have is a conversation with yaili when I was working on status :-/
<cjohnston> And I did just confirm it with her again 15 minutes ago
<daker> mhall119, WSGIProcessGroup apps.mhall119.com <= apps.mhall119.com is the domaine name ?
<mhall119> it doesn't have to be, it's just a unique name for the process group
<mhall119> the examples I saw used the site FQDN, to make sure you don't end up with conflicts if you run multiple vhosts
<daker> ah ok
<daker> mhall119, is mhall119.com hosted on amazon ?
<mhall119> daker: yup
<mhall119> t1.micro
<daker> is it powerful ?
<mhall119> not really
<mhall119> but it'll run a few websites with low traffic just fine
<mhall119> and it's free for a year
<mhall119> can't beat that
<mhall119> http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<daker> mhall119, is it safe to give them the CC ? since i don't trust anyone after sony has been hacked
<cjohnston> daker: its amazon.. id say so
<cjohnston> well.. as safe as it can be
<mhall119> CC?
<mhall119> oh, credit card
<mhall119> nobody is perfectly safe, but you gotta trust someone or else not participate in online commerce
<daker> :/
<mhall119> mainly the problem is with the whole credit card model
 * mhall119 wants a PKI-enabled payment service
<daker> i think i'll run a website
<cjohnston> Do we want 'My Teams' to show in the top nav even when the user isnt logged in, and just redirect them to login first?
<cjohnston> would someone mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/vevent/+merge/61021 real quick please
<mhall119> approved, I assume you tested it
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: Ronnie nigelb any idea why this is causing conflicting files? https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-forms/+merge/53998
<cjohnston> Conflict adding file media/images/error.png.  Moved existing file to media/images/error.png.moved.
<cjohnston> Conflict adding file media/images/gradient.png.  Moved existing file to media/images/gradient.png.moved.
<cjohnston> Conflict adding file media/images/help.png.  Moved existing file to media/images/help.png.moved.
<cjohnston> Conflict adding file templates/form.html.  Moved existing file to templates/form.html.moved.
<cjohnston> so mhall119, I have to specify what revision of the theme I want to download?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think i did something wrong with one of my merges, but dont excactly know what
<cjohnston> with that one Ronnie if I tried it in a clean branch it worked
<Ronnie> hmmz
<mhall119> cjohnston: you don't need a specific rev number, no
<mhall119> I think -1 will give you the latest
<cjohnston> it was set at 32
<cjohnston> i updated it         to 35
<mhall119> right, it's probably a good idea to peg the theme at a specific rev, since we may do stuff for, say, summit that isn't ready to go into LTP
<cjohnston> have i given out enough spam today?
<mhall119> dunno, I don't see any of it
<cjohnston> mhall119: are we planning on upgrading summit to use bzr apps?
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+activereviews look at what we are down to
<mhall119> I would like to, yes
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb thoughts... ? https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/fixes-616383/+merge/54246   looks like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/Selection_013.png
<cjohnston> I kinda like somethign like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/2011-06-10_14-55-14_739.jpg better
<nigelb> cjohnston: you'er project manager, pick one ;)
<cjohnston> whos project manager, what? https://launchpad.net/community-web-projects
<cjohnston> read the text
<cjohnston> not the driver
<cjohnston> driver just means that nigelb forces me to do it all
<nigelb> basically we're unanimously forcing you to do all LD work :P
<nigelb> WTF.
<nigelb> cjohnston: when did you add that in?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> seriously tho, id like feedback
<nigelb> cjohnston: what you like the one that looks like LP right?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> the screenshot, imo contains text thats way too small, and there is no deliniation between the columns or anything
<nigelb> I agree.
<nigelb> If we're going with the first one, at least there needs to be some sort of alternate background color or something
<cjohnston> thats not allowed for in the guidelines
<mhall119> cjohnston: simple way to choose, which one has code?
<cjohnston> true.. but this is just changing theming.. so not bad
<nigelb> mhall119: I was getting there :)
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: I'm trying out tarmac with summit.  If something breaks, I'll back it out manually :-)
<nigelb> So far, its *totally* awesome.
<nigelb> We can be much much more productive with this.
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: w00t, this is awesome!!
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk
<nigelb> I think I need to tweak the commit format a bit but otherwise awesome.
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> can you setup the one instance to do LTP and summit
<cjohnston> and do you have the system, the connection, and the uptime to be the provider?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I do.
<cjohnston> sweet
<nigelb> cjohnston: look at the last 2 changelog entries for summit.
<nigelb> cjohnston: Better way to track who committed and who reviewed :-)
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> and how does it test it
<nigelb> cjohnston: we can add hooks for it to run tests if any.
<cjohnston> mhall119: if os.path.isdir(os.path.join(path, "bzr_apps", ".bzr")): where is path defined?
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> i found t
<cjohnston> it
<mhall119> nigelb: \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: setting up a cron now
<nigelb> I'll email the list about this soonish :)
<cjohnston> nigelb: does it only accept reviews from authorized reviewers?
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<nigelb> cjohnston: if it doesn't do it already, I can write the code to do it by Monday ;)
<nigelb> cjohnston: Do you want me to disable it till that happens?
<cjohnston> i think so
<cjohnston> its easy enough to revert out
<cjohnston> but we shouldnt just let anyone commit either
<nigelb> cjohnston: I tend to agree.  I just checked out the plugin system.  I can hack on it tomorrow and get it reviewed by rockstar on Monday.
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> cjohnston: anymore thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/782062-fix-naming/+merge/62044
<nigelb> cjohnston: only . causes breakage, + doesn't
<cjohnston> When i tried yesterday, iw as getting breakage yesterday
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes,  because you hadn't fixed your already existing database entries
<S[h]O[r]T> can someone fix the 404 on this URL? :) https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt. It is linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<cjohnston> S[h]O[r]T: you will need to talk to the docs team #ubuntu-docs
<S[h]O[r]T> ill hop over there then, thanks
<nigelb> mdke would be the person you might to ping about this.
<nigelb> cjohnston: merging that branch will not fix your problems :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: merging the branch, deleting the db, and getting data from LP again will though.
<cjohnston> umm.. soo it isnt going to fix anything thats already happened in summit
<nigelb> No
<nigelb> It will fix the future imports to be correct
<mhall119> cjohnston: only people on the owning team can change it to approved
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> the merge?
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> IIRC, tarmac only merged branched that have status==Approved
<mhall119> and only people on the team can do that
<cjohnston> ok.. so not just a review == approved
<nigelb> no
<cjohnston> then +1
<nigelb> okay, all set
<cjohnston> how can I make django create an account upon login if there isnt one
<cjohnston> create a user profile i guess
<Ronnie> cjohnston: there is an <<<<<< TREE in newstyle.css, i guess some wrong merge?
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-11
<mhall119> yeah, conflicts getting committed == bad
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> mhall119: If you have a moment to look at the summit merges james_w, approved and mark them ready for merge if you think they're okay that'd be great
<cjohnston> YoBoY: Mind translating and forwarding to your LoCo Team my email to the loco council list
<YoBoY> cjohnston: forwarded to the french translators, thanks :)
<cjohnston> thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-12
<cjohnston> that was fun
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: did some reviews for you
<mhall119> cjohnston: having a fun night?
<cjohnston> had a trauma alert
<mhall119> so I saw
<cjohnston> havent rode in the back of an ambulance in prolly 2 years
<mhall119> what happened? car accident?
<cjohnston> no fall
 * nhandler should see if his police scanner app supports cjohnston's area ;)
<cjohnston> nhandler: there is one.. if you want me to find it for you
<nhandler> cjohnston: I just found a few feeds for Orange County
<cjohnston> fire or sheriff
<nhandler> cjohnston: They had public safety and sheriff
<cjohnston> gotcha
<nigelb> mhall119: saw, thanks :-)
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: High fives to all of us. Its now a month from UDS. In summit, we have fixed 12 bugs and have 6 bugs in process \m/
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I believe I have fixed the merge conflict int he CSS.. Would you mind taking a look at it and seeing if it all looks ok?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: sure, ill have a look
<Ronnie> cjohnston: where can i find the change?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/revision/432
<Ronnie> i have to sleep now, i hope i can review tomorrow
<cjohnston> thanks Ronnie
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-04
<bobweaver> how long will wiki be down ?
<bobweaver> anykinda clue ?
<head_victim> bobweaver: working here for me
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> try   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<bobweaver> thanks also head_victim
<head_victim> Yep, working fine.
<bobweaver> ~ page is also working for me
<head_victim> bobweaver: no worries mate :)
<bobweaver> This is what I was getting http://imagebin.org/215089
<bobweaver> thanks again
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: ping
<daker-cloud> yo
<cjohnston> I think I have most of everything ready for starting to get real feedback on the theme branch
<cjohnston> I just pushed revno 532
<daker-cloud> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-05
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: i made a comment on your MP
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: I saw ty
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-06
<bencahill> Hey guys, the 'Start download' link on the following page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer ...
<bencahill> ...links to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=wubi&release=&bits= ...
<bencahill> ...but forwards to http://www.ubuntu.com/download . I doubt this is the intended behavior.
<bencahill> i.e. to get wubi, you can't go to the wubi page linked to in the WubiGuide; you have to go to releases.ubuntu.com
 * bencahill goes to bed
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-07
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: ping
<daker> yo cjohnston
<cjohnston> daker: I fixed a bunch of the issues and replied
<daker> cjohnston, i saw your email
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> cjohnston, 2- Done.. Still doesn't work.. Secondary div's don't need active because the
<daker> because the ?
<cjohnston> sorry.. they don't appear on the page that you clicked
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/using-locodir/ is a secondary nav link, but there are no links in the secondary nav on this page
<daker> ah yes
<daker> cjohnston, the links are orange on the Secondary nav because they are redefined in newstyle.css
<daker> http://loco.ubuntu.com/media/css/newstyle.css
<daker> we should remove those
<daker> a {
<daker>     color:      #DD4814;
<daker> }
<daker> a:visited {
<daker>     color:      #b12a10;
<daker> }
<cjohnston> daker: pushed
<hallino1> Good afternoon :)
<cjohnston> hello
<hallino1> s-fox, hey also here :)
<cjohnston> hello
<hallino1> Hello world, my name's Mirko and i'm an italian boy who love program web.. I actively participate in web team of ubuntu-it.org and I'd like to join in web team here.. Can someone explain me principal requisite that i need to have please? :)
<hallino1> s/requisite/requirements
<daker> hallino1, welcome
<daker> hallino1, you should know html/css
<hallino1> daker, yeah i know it :)
<hallino1> daker, I can write my personal website here
<daker> if you know how to write python code that's good
<daker> we use django which is a python framework that help you create website
<daker> it's like symfony
<hallino1> daker, so, I don't know very well python.. But i'm learning it by myself.. It's easy because i know also c++ and php :)
<hallino1> daker, but i know syntax used by python
<hallino1> daker, but i can read python script :)
<daker> ok
<daker> actually we have to project
<daker> s/to/two
<daker> we have loco.ubuntu.com and summit.ubuntu.com
<hallino1> daker, already know this :)
<hallino1> daker, welcome back :)
<daker> hallino1, sorry, lost internet ツ
<hallino1> daker, no problem :)
<hallino1> daker, you were talking about two project.. loco.ubuntu.com and summit.ubuntu.com and i said i know this :)
<cjohnston> hallino1: those two sites, plus a couple other smaller ones are really about all that the community does
<hallino1> cjohnston, oh ok :)
<cjohnston> if you are good with CSS, we are always looking for design help
<hallino1> cjohnston, sure, i'm always doing my best :)
<cjohnston> we are doing our best, which many times isn't very well.. :-( atleast when its coming from me
<cjohnston> daker hates reviewing my CSS merges
<hallino1> cjohnston, :)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: You're too modest, sir.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: my css is horrible
<cjohnston> steveedwards daker wont approve my changes for loco.ubuntu.com  heh
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ha!
<hallino1> Poor cjohnston :)
<daker> cjohnston, i am just trying to make it better ツ
<cjohnston> hehe
 * cjohnston points daker at steveedwards for making things better
<hallino1> daker, cjohnston so there is a page or whatelse for watch e do 'initial point for join' if I can do this? :)
<cjohnston> hallino1: you don
<cjohnston> don't really have to join anything
<cjohnston> the only team that we have is for commit access
<cjohnston> which you can get access to after a while of working with us
<cjohnston> but pretty much, pick a project you would like to work on and go from there :-)
<hallino1> cjohnston, ahh.. For example with web team of ubuntu-it.org have to ask for join and hope good :)
<hallino1> cjohnston, good, where can I see project? :)
<cjohnston> ya.. with us, it isnt like that
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/summit is summit.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/loco-team-portal is loco.ubuntu.com
<hallino1> cjohnston, ok thanks :) I need also to request to join here? Or not? :)
<hallino1> cjohnston, request -> On both page of Launchpad
<cjohnston> hallino1: no..
<hallino1> Mhm oke fantastic
<hallino1> cjohnston, thanks for all and sorry for many questions :)
<cjohnston> no problem..
<cjohnston> pretty much, if you find a bug you want to work on, fix it, propose a merge, and then someone will review it and merge it in
<hallino1> Thanks you very much :)
<hallino1> s/thanks/thank
<cjohnston> np
<hallino1> cjohnston, i'm on loco-team-portal launchpad page.. I can't see any project around O.o
<hallino1> cjohnston, or blueprints are the project? Sorry we don't use so much LP :)
<daker> hallino1, here is a small bug 1006841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006841 in LoCo Team Portal "UI bug on event detail" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006841
<hallino1> daker, thanks.. I was reading about django.. It's cool!
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-08
<hallino1> Good afternoon world!
<cjohnston> howdy
<hallino1> Hey cjohnston
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-09
<hallino1> Good afternoon
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-10
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> newz2000: I just noticed popcon has been outputting the same stats for over a month :(
<newz2000> Hmm, I am very out of touch with who runs that, you probably need to file an RT ticket at rt.ubuntu.com
<Turl> Last generated on Fri Apr 27 14:49:38 2012 UTC. :/
<Turl> ok, will do
<Turl> newz2000: anyone in particular to assign it to?
<newz2000> no, not that i know of
<Turl> newz2000: ok, filled as https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=19913
<Turl> newz2000: thanks for the info, I didn't know of rt.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> ;-)
<cprofitt> hello all
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do we need to do to investigate why Summit isn't logging admin stuff anymore?
<mhall119> first off, test if it's logging admin stuff in our local dev database
<mhall119> wait, it *is* logging, I can see my recent actions in /admin/
<mhall119> so where is that coming from
<mhall119> cjohnston: file and RT against the Linaro queue and ask them for a csv dump of the django_admin_log table
<mhall119> cjohnston: nvm, I have more log data, ping me when you're around, I need to know which linaro meetings disappeared
<cprofitt> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey cprofitt
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-04
<mhall119> daker: when would be a good time for you to be in a G+ hangout with the webapps team?
<daker> mhall119: let's say thursday 17GMT ?
<mhall119> GMT is UTC+1 now right?
<jpds> mhall119: Yes.
<mhall119> then yes, that will work daker
<daker> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> daker: you should get a calendar invite in your email
<daker> mhall119: ok
<daker> mhall119: you'll be there ?
<mhall119> daker: yes
<mhall119> so will alex from the webapps team
<daker> mhall119: it's a generic metting or it's concern with i will do ?
<mhall119> daker: it's specifically about the skunkworks project, getting html5/css/javascript for webapps on Ubuntu Touch
<daker> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> daker: I'm joining your club, got on reddit's frontpage :)
<mhall119> for a single core app's update too, which didn't quite seem that important
<daker> mhall119: congrats :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-06
<Giac0m0_> Hey guys, I was wondering; why is the ubuntu site not supporting https?
<daker> Giac0m0_: why https ? the website has only content
<Giac0m0_> aren't download links to the iso's provided via the site?
<antdillon> Giac0m0_, The downloads point to a number of mirrors which support https
<Giac0m0_> ok thanks
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-06
<dholbach> davidcalle, attempting a new deploy
<davidcalle> dholbach: \o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: better?
<dholbach> let's see :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cmsplugin-pdf could be an option?
<dholbach> davidcalle, which JUJU_UNIT do I need to set?
<davidcalle> dholbach: if on unit #4: devportal-app-0
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> with the bash history gone, I'm struggling a bit :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17061656/
<dholbach> I cowboyed the management command on there to get it to work
<dholbach> it's working now and we should try it with live data :)
<davidcalle> Brilliant :)
<dholbach> and I just fixed the --delete option too
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you want to test with a fresh dbdump on staging, or do it live?
<dholbach> I hope this will fix all the craziness
<dholbach> a fresh dbdump on staging would be better I think
<dholbach> I don't want to break everything in prod :)
<davidcalle> Alright, /me asks a db dump from IS
<dholbach> should I redeploy with the newest from the branch?
<dholbach> or just leave things as they are for now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: sure
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-09
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know if we have a new tarball already?
<davidcalle> dholbach: tarball containing what? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, tarball from data in prod
<davidcalle> dholbach: not yet, I'll ping again in a short moment
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<DGMurdockIII> is there any api or source code for the http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DGMurdockIII> so i can add suport to to a app i have to output to the pasts the site
#ubuntu-website 2020-06-06
<guiverc> I'm getting endless "PDOException: SQLSTATE[08006] [7] FATAL: connection limit exceeded for non-superusers in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /srv/drupal-qa-tracker/www/includes/lock.inc)." errs on iso.qa.ubuntu.com; system just overloaded or issues?
